

Ask YC: Create an email address book from IMAP account - johannes

There are nice tools outside to import your contacts by providing GMail credentials. I'd like to create an address book out of my IMAP inbox - as I'm some kind of "inbox address book user" with lots of "Re:garding" mails .. anybody knows a solution?
======
st3fan
What about a few lines of ruby or python to loop over your messages and
extract the From: or To: headers. I did this a long time ago but I can't find
the code anymore. I do remember that it was a hack of just a couple of hours
work.

